# προσ́φυγες / πρόσφηγκες



## Ancolie

"Τότε ήταν που άκουσε ο Στέφανος για πρώτη φορά νʹαποκαλούν τους πρόσφυγες πρόσφηγκες και φούτωσε απʹοργή του."
Προκείται για τους πρόσφυγες από την Σμύρνη, παρόλο που αυτό ηχεί πολύ επίκαιρο…

πρόσφηγκας · καμία σχέση με σφήκα ;


----------



## Perseas

Μπορεί να έχει, δεν το είχα ξανακούσει.

Όπως φαίνεται και στο παρακάτω παράθεμα, αυτός ο χαρακτηρισμός (όπως και κάποιοι άλλοι) δείχνει την αρνητική στάση ορισμένων γηγενών απέναντι στους πρόσφυγες.



> _[2] Από τη μαρτυρία του Γιάννη Μαΐλλη στο ίδιο βιβλίο: Η συμπεριφορά των Αιγινητών είναι δείγμα γραφής του τρόπου με τον οποίο αντιμετώπισαν οι ντόπιοι την «εισβολή» των προσφύγων. Εκτός από το «πρόσφηγκες», οι χαρακτηρισμοί «τουρκόσποροι», «γιαουρτοβαφτισμένοι», «τουρκογεννημένοι», ήταν σε ημερήσια διάταξη σ’ όλη την Ελλάδα. _


http://aeginalight.gr/article.php?id=78528


----------



## Ancolie

Ευχαριστώ. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, το απόσπασμα.


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Αν αυτό βοηθάει, πολλές φορές ακούω τη λέξη σφήκα να την προφέρουν με κλειστό σύμφωνο -γκ-/-γγ- αντί για -γ-. Άρα μπορεί όντως να έχεις δίκιο.


----------



## Ancolie

Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση, ένα παραπάνω που εγώ δεν ακούω καλά την διαφορά μεταξύ -γκ-/-γγ- και -γ- !


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Αχ συγγνώμη, εννοούσα δηλαδή -γκ-/-γγ- και όχι -κ-, δηλαδή κάποιοι (μεταξύ άλλων και η σύζυγός μου) τουλάχιστον εδώ στην Κρήτη (για αλλού δεν έχω ιδέα) το προφέρουν με ηχηρό αντί για άηχο κλειστό υπερωϊκό σύμφωνο, δηλαδή [g] και όχι [k] που είναι η «κανονική» προφορά, έτσι ώστε να ακούγεται σαν να μιλούσαν για την Σφίγγα του Οιδίποδα. Εννοείται ότι κανείς δεν το προφέρει με -γ-.


----------



## Ancolie

Nikolaos_Kandidatos said:


> Αχ συγγνώμη, εννοούσα δηλαδή -γκ-/-γγ- και όχι -κ-, δηλαδή κάποιοι (μεταξύ άλλων και η σύζυγός μου) τουλάχιστον εδώ στην Κρήτη (για αλλού δεν έχω ιδέα) το προφέρουν με ηχηρό αντί για άηχο κλειστό υπερωϊκό σύμφωνο, δηλαδή [g] και όχι [k] που είναι η «κανονική» προφορά, έτσι ώστε να ακούγεται σαν να μιλούσαν για την Σφίγγα του Οιδίποδα. Εννοείται ότι κανείς δεν το προφέρει με -γ-.



Πρέπει να ξαναερθώ στο Ρέθυμνο όπου έμεινα 3 μήνες όταν άρχισα να μαθαίνω τα Ελληνικά !


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Ancolie said:


> Πρέπει να ξαναερθώ στο Ρέθυμνο όπου έμεινα 3 μήνες όταν άρχισα να μαθαίνω τα Ελληνικά !



Είναι απ' τα καλύτερα μέρη το Ρέθεμνός μας ;-)


----------

